# Critique my Pony



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my 9 year old 13.3hh pony (we're fairly sure he's a rocky mountain horse but not entirely sure)
I've always wanted to do one of these and see what people think cause I don't know much about this kind of stuff hah
I'm not good at pictures so I'm hoping these are good enough..


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and I was also wondering about disciplines that might suit him conformation-wise..if any! I'm trying to find something for him to do and I just have no idea.
I ride him western..so it would be nice if it was something western but it doesn't have to be.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

She's only 13.3 hh? How tall are you?

Her confo looks great IMO!

I really like his face. I would imagine given his stature and his front legs, he would be good at cutting or pole bending for western stuff. It'd be fun to jump him! But he looks like he'd really enjoy trail courses and stuff.

Best of luck!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

he's high on his forehand, which people look for in a dressage horse.
His neck is a bit thick, which would make it hard for collection, but it's not really thick...he might have a little problem collection, but not much if any
Toes-out in the back, but it's fairly normal in horses so don't worry about that.
he also might toe -out in front, but that could be the way he's standing

he's sure a beauty! I love his face and his color!! 
Personally I think he'd make a good low level dressage horse. It really depends though. If he hates doing dressage more than likely he won't suceed at it. Try to find things that he enjoys doing then pick.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i was surpised when it said he was that small too, looks alot bigger


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Is he gaited? If so that may greatly limit what you're able to do.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm 5'5", and I don't know if my measuring is correct..I don't have anything to measure him in hands so I measured him in inches and used an online converter..but hard to say =/

and I was thinking cutting or dressage would suit him well but I know nothing about conformation so that's cool that those are both things that were suggested
I'm not looking to go very much into anything, it'd just be nice to do a little bit of something with him cause he gets bored easy and we'd both like to have something to work on

and the question whether he's gaited..it's awfully confusing with him. he doesn't really gait..I was told he might possibly have an undeveloped gait, but I don't know much about that.
a lady at my stable might help me try to figure all that out..but at the moment he doesn't


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

He is a cutie!! I don't see many brown horses around here they are all bays ha ha ha. He looks like he could do cutting or dressage which is what others mentioned...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

He doesn't look like a very big guy so your measurement of 13.3 should about right. 13.3 hands is 55 inches at the withers. In the hunter world that's considered a large pony! 

The reason I asked if he was gaited was because Rocky Mountain horses are supposed to be gaited (or rack or amble whatever the terminology is!). If he trots, he can probably do quite a bit as he has average but decent comformation (depending on his movement). If he can't trot or canter, well... then you're limited to things like trail or showing in the Rocky Mountain horse stuff. I don't know much about it.  I would just try a bunch of stuff and find out what you and he both enjoy.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know anything about Rocky's, but he does have a rather large head, but I'm sure thats a breed trait. I do like his coloring.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

upnover said:


> He doesn't look like a very big guy so your measurement of 13.3 should about right. 13.3 hands is 55 inches at the withers. In the hunter world that's considered a large pony!
> 
> The reason I asked if he was gaited was because Rocky Mountain horses are supposed to be gaited (or rack or amble whatever the terminology is!). If he trots, he can probably do quite a bit as he has average but decent comformation (depending on his movement). If he can't trot or canter, well... then you're limited to things like trail or showing in the Rocky Mountain horse stuff. I don't know much about it.  I would just try a bunch of stuff and find out what you and he both enjoy.


Yeah it's complicated stuff, I know really really little about gaited horses..but he does trot and lope (and very nicely I might add! =P he gets compliments all the time) so that's good
I have heard that they can either have the gait instead of one of the others or they can also have all three..I don't know if it matters if it's still possible, but eh.
It's all extremely confusing to me hah


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> I don't know anything about Rocky's, but he does have a rather large head, but I'm sure thats a breed trait. I do like his coloring.


Hmm I never thought about him having a big head..I'm gonna be staring at it thoughtfully now for awhile haha
It never seemed big to me..it may just be the pictures or it may just be that all the other horses around are bigger than him so their heads are bigger


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a cute little horse, love it!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> What a cute little horse, love it!


Thank you and he thanks you, too! =P
It always makes both of our days when he gets compliments


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is very cute, although his wither and croup angles seem very steep. 
Nothing overly wrong with him though, and he is gorgeous!!


----------

